# [Lock settings config-file and export to several computers] - Hotkeys/Non-writeable config.



## Johell (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi!

I don't expect a lot of people to read through this post, and I expect and understand that most people don't have time to prioritize answering the questions and help me out. To those of you that might try, thank you very much! Really appreciated.

I want to use OBS to record meetings, a few of those meetings include somewhat confidential data. Which means that the computers we record and save the video file will not be connected to internet. They are highly protected, and its not allowed to share or move data from the computer to external hard-drives. The meeting rooms use a setup that includes a camera,  one or two mics, one computer, one monitor and one TV.

I want to set OBS up and save the config file, export the config files to all meeting rooms (computers). Is this doable? Could I just make an OBS package that includes the config file that I already set up= I am wondering whether its an easy solution when it comes to protecting the file as well, to make sure no-one by a mistake adjust the OBS settings afterwards.

I want OBS to be as easy and as failsafe as possible, could I just use write-protection on the config file? Is there an easy way to make certain hotkeys (might even be there already, sorry for being lazy) such as, this is just an example, press "S" for start and "Q" to stop or something like that? And also hotkeys to swap between scenes?

Either way, my main questions are these: Can I export and protect the config file? Is there a good way to lock out users from changing already adjusted settings within OBS? Is there an easy way to add/adjust hotkeys?


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2018)

You can copy settings between computers.  Press Windows Key + R, then type in %appdata% and press the OK button.  That will open up your "application data" folder which is a folder for user data for programs across your system.  In it, there will be an obs-studio directory.  In it is the configuration data for the program.  Copy that directory and place it in the same location for each computer.

You can probably make it read-only to ensure it starts up with the same settings each time.  I haven't tested that though.  Hotkeys are available in the hotkeys section of settings.


----------



## Johell (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you very much for the reply, I'll make it read-only and come back to you with the result.


----------

